# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Yai Faeng

## Erwin

Yai Faeng (ยายแฟง), wörtlich „Großmutter Faeng“
Zur Regierungszeit von Rama III (Nang Klao) wurde Prostitution in Thailand populär. Zunächst waren alle Prostituierte Chinesinnen, meist aus der Provinz Guangdong („Cantonesen“). Sie wohnten alle in Chinesenviertel Sampaeng. Später boten auch echte Thaifrauen den Männern ihre Dienste an, jedoch mussten sie chinesische Namen annehmen. Damals wurden alle diese Damen „yi sampaeng“ genannt („yi“ ist ein derogativer Ausdruck für Frauen).
Schon etwa 1830 eröffnete Yai Faeng ein Bordell in Sampaeng (Chinatown). Die Straße, in der das Bordell stand, wurde „Yay-Faeng-Gasse“ (ตรอก ยาย แฟง) genannt. Das Bordell brachte ihr sehr viel Geld ein, allgemein hielt man sie für eine Millionärin. Als Buddhistin wusste sie natürlich, dass sie durch ihre Tätigkeit kein gutes Karma für ihr nächstes Leben erwarb. Daher ließ sie von dem einem Teil des Geldes, das sie eingenommen hatte, einen Tempel bauen.  Er wurde วัดใหม่ยายแฟง (neuer Tempel der Yai Faeng) genannt. 
Yai Faeng dachte, sie hätte sich dadurch ein gutes Karma erkauft, sie ging zu einem bekannten Mönch in Thonburi und fragte ihn, wieviel gutes Karma ihr der Tempelbau wohl einbrächte. Der Mönch antwortete, dafür erhalte sie gutes Karma im Wert von „ 1 Salung (สลึง) plus 1 Föang (เฟื้อง) “, damals war ein Salung 25 Satang, 1 Föang entspraqch 12 Satang, insgesamt also 37 Satang = 0,37 Baht… Das aber war genau die Summe, die jeder Bordellbesucher damals für die Dienste einer „Dame“ bezahlen musste! Yai Faeng war natürlich sehr enttäuscht…
König Mongkut änderte später anlässlich einer Renovierung (veranlasst durch Nachfahren von Yai Faeng) den Namen des Tempels in „Wat Khanika Phol“ (วัดคณิกาผล). Khanika (คณิกา) war der Name einer berühmten indischen Prostituierten. Die Bedeutung des Tempelnamens ist also „Tempel, erbaut aus den Früchten der Prostitution“. 
Im Internet und in mehreren Büchern findet sich eine Menge über Yai Faeng und den von ihr erbauten Tempel. Hier aus dem genannten Tempel ein etwas anderes Bild Buddhas… (auch aus dem Internet)

----------


## wein4tler

Der Tempel *Wat Khanikaphon* (Thai: วัดคณิกาผล) ist ein Privattempel und befindet sich in der Thanon Phlapphla Chai, Khwaeng Pom Prap, Khet Pom Prap Sattru Phai, Bangkok. 
Im Wat findet sich auch eine Skulptur von diesem Mönch "Vater To" - Somdet Phra Phutthachan (To Phrommarangsi) und eine Halbfigur vom Madam Faeng.
Eine Inschrift an der Basis der Staue weist auf die Gründerin des Tempels hin:" Dieses Wat Khanikaphon wurde errichtet im Jahre 1833 durch Madam Faeng, in der aufsteigenden Linie der Paorohit-Familie".
Mit dem Tempel ist auch eine Grundschule (Primary-school) verbunden.

----------

